# Singapore support group



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi all,

This is a continuation of the previous thread Fifthseason made.

In addition, there are various groups available for you to join so that you wont feel alone.

*SA whatsapp chatgroup*: PM me for number

*SA/depression/introversion meetup group:* http://www.meetup.com/socialanxietydepressionsupport/

To introduce myself, I'm a quiet introvert with anxiety, panic and sleeping issues, currently on anti depressants & benzos. My condition at this point is not well managed despite the fact that I have a stable job. I'm looking to improve my social skills and make new friends by being a part of this group. I hope to contribute as well as benefit from it.

Any Singaporeans here, do make your presence known, we can be friends.

Cheers


----------



## Eveee (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Jeff, came across your support group in the pass before. Been having a tough time now, working part time and studying part time in unisim. Work has not been going on too well and am struggling with my issues. How I wish one day all the symptoms can just leave me for good!


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Eveee said:


> Hi Jeff, came across your support group in the pass before. Been having a tough time now, working part time and studying part time in unisim. Work has not been going on too well and am struggling with my issues. How I wish one day all the symptoms can just leave me for good!


Hi Eveee, I didn't realize that you knew about me in the past haha, 
I guess we are of the same age 

Yeah it must be difficult to juggle studies and work at the same time especially if u have anxiety/stress related issues. Have you seek treatment yet? It's important to get help if u find that u cant cope. I'm also dealing with frequent bouts of anxiety as well. Hang in there.


----------



## Eveee (Nov 19, 2015)

Just wanna ask, did you seek treatment before? I'm thinking of seeking treatment again. Do you know of any good therapists?


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Eveee said:


> Just wanna ask, did you seek treatment before? I'm thinking of seeking treatment again. Do you know of any good therapists?


Yeah I have been seeking treatment ever since yr 2009 and so far I've seen quite a number of pdocs and psychologists at tan tock seng hospital, khoo teck puat hospital and eventually now at IMH.

I'm currently seeing Dr Yeo Sui Lyn at IMH for my meds, and she is a very nice, friendly, listening psychiatrist, she listens to me and she is not so assertive when it comes to prescribing meds. There's a lot of positive feedback about her.

As for therapists, I have yet to come across one that works for me, so far I seen Dr Desmond Ang and he is quite good to me. 
Hope you find the right therapist who can treat your issues better.


----------



## Eveee (Nov 19, 2015)

I went to IMH before but stopped after two sessions. I have very bad impression of IMH. Lol. I'm thinking of going to sgh. If I get referred through the polyclinic, will the rates be cheaper? If it's not cheap then I will go to Nobel Psychology wellness center.

I do hope I can find the right doctor that can listen to me and most importantly believe me. I don't want it to be a long journey of doctor hopping.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Eveee said:


> I went to IMH before but stopped after two sessions. I have very bad impression of IMH. Lol. I'm thinking of going to sgh. If I get referred through the polyclinic, will the rates be cheaper? If it's not cheap then I will go to Nobel Psychology wellness center.
> 
> I do hope I can find the right doctor that can listen to me and most importantly believe me. I don't want it to be a long journey of doctor hopping.


Yup. U can try getting a referral from polyclinic to get govt subsidized rates. Usually the cost of the consultation will be $28/$30(subsidized), or psychotherapy ($40) subisidized. 
The doctor will refer you to a hospital depending on availability, and it takes about 3,4 weeks wait for you to see a psychiatrist/psychologist.


----------



## monolo (Nov 18, 2015)

Eveee said:


> Hi Jeff, came across your support group in the pass before. Been having a tough time now, working part time and studying part time in unisim. Work has not been going on too well and am struggling with my issues. How I wish one day all the symptoms can just leave me for good!


What are you studying now?

I'm a student too, it'll be great if we can share some strategies for coping and motivation.


----------



## Eveee (Nov 19, 2015)

tensedboy said:


> Yup. U can try getting a referral from polyclinic to get govt subsidized rates. Usually the cost of the consultation will be $28/$30(subsidized), or psychotherapy ($40) subisidized.
> The doctor will refer you to a hospital depending on availability, and it takes about 3,4 weeks wait for you to see a psychiatrist/psychologist.


Thanks for your helpful info Jeff!


----------



## Eveee (Nov 19, 2015)

monolo said:


> What are you studying now?
> 
> I'm a student too, it'll be great if we can share some strategies for coping and motivation.


I am currently into part time studies at UniSim. Not sure if I have strategies to offer course I'm quite stressed up with work and studies recently..hope you are doing fine


----------



## monolo (Nov 18, 2015)

Hope you're doing okay too. I'm already just coping with motivation and SA in uni. Can't imagine the difficulty of having to work as well... haha jiayou ✊


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Anybody like to meet up for a chat or hang out? I have been at home and in my comfort zone for very long. It would be great to meet up any fellow sufferers here


----------



## monolo (Nov 18, 2015)

Still currently in the midst of my exams, which will end next Thursday. After that, I don't mind meeting up to chat.  Probably will also be going for badminton and other meet ups in the group... will see. Have been cooped up studying in the house for 2 weeks, it would be nice to meet people again lol


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

monolo said:


> Still currently in the midst of my exams, which will end next Thursday. After that, I don't mind meeting up to chat.  Probably will also be going for badminton and other meet ups in the group... will see. Have been cooped up studying in the house for 2 weeks, it would be nice to meet people again lol


Good luck for your exams and look forward to see u after that


----------



## samhcounselor (Dec 2, 2015)

*Social Anxiety Group Therapy Program by SAMH*

Dear All,

We are two counselors from Singapore Association for Mental Health who frequently work with clients with social anxiety. We are conducting another run of our group therapy program. Please see below for more info and do contact us thorough the email/phone if you'd like to join (don't message us here as I might not check this site very often).

About Us
Singapore Association for Mental Health (SAMH) is a non-profit organization promoting mental wellness and providing services in the community for individuals experiencing mental health issues and their caregivers. 
www.samhealth.org.sg

About the Program
•	An 8-session group therapy program aimed for individuals dealing with social anxiety (SA) who would like to learn more about it and methods of working on the issue
•	Facilitated by two counselors from SAMH, The program would draw on selected methods from cognitive behavioral therapy (CBT), mindfulness and Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT). 
•	The program will be conducted fortnightly on Tuesday evenings at SAMH Insight Centre, 139 Potong Pasir Ave 3 #01-136, S(350139). 
•	Fees is by donation only

Session No.	Date & Timing
Topic
1	12 January 2016, 7-9pm	
Introduction to the program and group
General psychoeducation on Social Anxiety (symptoms, origins, what keeps it going)

2	26 January, 7-9pm	
Identifying values and goals
Relaxation & mindfulness techniques for coping with anxiety symptoms

3	16 February, 7-9pm	
The role of thoughts in social anxiety
Introduction to cognitive therapy

4	1 March, 7-9pm	
Challenging and changing thoughts

5	15 March, 7-9pm	
Changing behaviors: Letting go of safety behaviors and avoidance

6	29 March, 7-9pm	
Bringing it all together: The whole approach
The path to recovery

7	12 April, 7-9pm	
Addressing common issues in socializing

8	26 April, 7-9pm	
Review and general discussion

Participants' Requirements
•	Must have been dealing with social anxiety symptoms
•	Able to commit to attend the entire program, or at least all the core sessions (Sessions 1-6)
•	Attend a face-to-face interview to ascertain suitability in joining this program
•	As this is an active behavioral approach, participants need to be willing to undertake 'homework' such as readings and carry out activities to practice skills outside the sessions

If you are interested to join the group, please contact Natalia or Valentina at 62831576 by 7 January at the latest. You can also email us at [email protected] or [email protected].


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi SAMHcounselor, 

I attended your group therapy last time and found it quite beneficial. My condition at the moment is not well managed, and I'm still in the midst of dealing with occasional panic and anxiety symptoms. It would be great if you can accept my request to join the therapy classes. 

Thank you for reaching out to us, I'm sure it would be beneficial for others as well.


----------

